# Hood SeaFurl Parts



## obelisk (May 23, 2008)

Hello all, 
On the way between Montserrat and Guadeloupe, I discovered two problems that required immediate attention. The tang for my lower shrouds on the port side had cracked and was 1/4" from giving way--a machine shop is making replacements, so that's covered. However, I only discovered that problem because I went up the mast to figure out why my genny would furl 3/4 of the way and then stop. No amount of cranking on the furling line would budge it. The system is a 1981 Hood SeaFurl. At the top of teh mast, I discovered that the top section of sheath/track, only about 18" long, was MANGLED, aluminum was missing and there were bits of halyard caught in the jagged edges.

It seems that the car that the halyard attaches to and slides up and down the furling track stops turning at a certain point, whether at the top of the mast or at the bottom with the sail dropped. My first thought is that a bearig has gone bad and prefents total freedom of movement. (but why does it float 3/4 of the way in, then stop?) If this is the case, and the haylard starts to wrap around the forestay at the top, it would certainly stop the furler from furling. 

Bottom line, I need to rep;ace the top section of track and don't know where to go about finding the parts as Hood's manufacturer is out of business. Can anyone recommend a parts source and/or a course of action towards fixing the root of the problem? 

Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks.
Jesse
s/v Obelisk
Point-a-Pitre, Guadeloupe until the problem is fixed!


----------



## dsmauney (Feb 29, 2000)

*Hood Furler Parts*

These guys have been good to deal with for parts.
Pompanette LLC.

GoodWinds
DaveM


----------



## richardfarmer1 (Oct 10, 2009)

*810 hood rollerfurling parts*

I have a 810 hood rollerfurler and I am looking for the plastic slides that insert in the groove of the furler and attach the sail also the correct sizeI went to west marine and their slides? are to big

help please rf


----------



## MiVelero (Oct 30, 2007)

These guys have been good to deal with for parts.
Pompanette LLC.
Second this... I had similar problems recently and they were extremely helpful.
Bad bearings would bind with the increased load as you furl and cause it to bind.
The swivel has 4 bearings If I remember the kit(a baggie with plstic and metal ball bearings packed in tooth paste) were $80-90 U.S. each.... the complete swivel assy was $500. If you have lots of time, patience and luck you can replace the ball bearings, but I found it a lot simpler to pay the extra and be done. I cou just see the $90 worth of tiny little balls falling over the side etc.
They originally had to fabricate the parts and I ended up waiting close to a month for pafrts. When I called and spoke with manager he said they were not aware I was in transit (make sure you tell them that) had he known the order would have been expedited.
When I finally got the swivel assy they had also included several other parts for the up dates or modifications at no charge.
They were extremely helpful and very customer oriented.

Good luck and fair winds.....


----------



## xsboats (Oct 2, 2007)

Obelisk, I just shortened a seafurl for use on a staysail after building a new furler for a clients genoa. The result is an extra foil section plus a portion of another.What is the diameter of your roller twirler's foil? Is it round with luff grooves in it at 180 degree opposition? Richardfarmer1, the foils will take a luff tape that can be sewn onto your sail by a local sail shop. Size is critical, so either get a sample from them and try it on your system or closely measure the diameter of the luff groove. Doubling the number of 1/16ths of an inch will give you the size.[3/16" = #6 luff tape]


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Seafurl II foil section needed!!*



xsboats said:


> Obelisk, I just shortened a seafurl for use on a staysail after building a new furler for a clients genoa. The result is an extra foil section plus a portion of another.What is the diameter of your roller twirler's foil? Is it round with luff grooves in it at 180 degree opposition? Richardfarmer1, the foils will take a luff tape that can be sewn onto your sail by a local sail shop. Size is critical, so either get a sample from them and try it on your system or closely measure the diameter of the luff groove. Doubling the number of 1/16ths of an inch will give you the size.[3/16" = #6 luff tape]


xsboats: Any idea what size the track was for your Seafurl? I just broke a foil section on my Seafurl II 3250. The foil is a size "B". My foil sections interlock like a piece of a puzzle vs. the other foil type that connects with a buttonlock tap that extends from one extrusion to another. My foil measured fore/aft is 1.13" or 29mm. I am asking cause Pompanette ran out of replacement foils. To save having to replace my ENTIRE FURLER, I would love to find another foil section.

Thanks!


----------

